# Rear Bumper



## never2la8 (Mar 8, 2004)

Has anyone had their 25RS rear bumper replaced or modified in such a way that you could attach a receiver hitch in which you could attach a platform to carry a small generator or bike rack? I know that the bumper as is is not strong enough. I have also heard that there are receivers that can be attached directly to the trailer frame,but can't find out if it would work on the Outback. I have asked the service guys where I purchased my TT, but they aren't very helpful. Does anyone have any thoughts on this?
Thanks, Debbie


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

action This is a great question that I do not know the answer to. My wife and I thought of that same thing this weekend. I know you can get those bike racks from WalMart for next to nothing and it really would be nice to use for bikes. So, since I have done no more than just imagine having it hooked up that way...I'll wait to see if any one has charted this water before....

Steve


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I think you would have to attach directly to the frame itself to add any strength. This would be something I would get direct from Keystone. Chances are you will void the warranty. What are you planning on adding to the back of the trailer? Bikes? Consider how much force is exerted back then when driving. I've read several posts where the bikes were trashed from being bounced around, and unless you've got sway totally under control this can be a recipe for disaster. I'd make sure I did all my home work before adding much to the rear of the trailer.


----------



## D&DOutback (Jan 22, 2004)

According to the Outback web site in the Customer Service section it states:

Q - Can I install a bike rack or hitch to the rear bumper or frame of my Keystone product? 
A - The bumpers/frames of Keystone products were not designed to accommodate this type of accessory installation.

Hope this helps.


----------



## The SMiths In De (Mar 10, 2004)

Hello All,

I'm a newbie to the site.

Question/thought about the rear Bumper.

If I was to take the spare off and store it in my tow vehicle and put a bike rack for 2 small childrens bikes???

Do you think this would work????

My guess its one or the other. It should be in the same weight range????

Regards,


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

I asked our dealer about somthing like this when we bought our trailer and he said that someone had done this and it didn't work out, the bikes bouncing around ended up breaking the bumper and he had to replace it. Depending on your tow vehicle you may want to look into a bike rack that goes on top of your vehicle or you can have a rack the goes on the front of your vehicle, that way as the bikes get bigger there won't be any worries.

Rob


----------



## rmayhew (Mar 6, 2004)

I use a bike rack that fits directly on the back of my Tahoe. It fastens with straps and is padded. It is a little crowded back there, but this works fine. I just leave them on there until I unhook and set up.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

I just bought a receiver hitch and "tray" carrier for the bumper for my 21RS. I will install it soon and test/measure this month. I expect that the load will have to be limited, but bikes/storage do not weigh much compared to a generator which I am not considering.
I am looking into a Onan Microquiet for the rear storage compartment to provide power.

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## Martybeech (Mar 13, 2004)

We tried a receiver hitch and bike rack on the bumper of our 28BHS last summer. It bounced around and within 30 minutes of driving, broke the welds on the top of the bumper and gave it quite a twist. Fortunately it didn't break and I was able to bend it back into it's normal position. The rack was holding 3 bikes at the time. The receiver was bolted with large bolts to the bumper (similar to the spare) and was not welded to the frame. Needless to say, the bumper is not designed to handle anything other than the spare.


----------

